# what do you call your poo except for his/her name??



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has lots of names: poo, bibi (baby in french), p'tit monkey (little monkey in french again!) p'tit ourse(little bear) not sure why poopers ( has nothing to do with bathroom duties!)

She has many so maybe it's confusing for her but if I say "MOLLY" she is right alert ha!! those are just my poopy names for her Yes I am a crazy poo person She actually understands her crazy sub-names ha Just wondering if anyone else does this or is it a french thingy??


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes i would guess that every one has other names for there love of the family 
i call her puppy a lot and then when i am taking her out to play i all ways say come on dummy and she comes running like she knows we are going to play.i have one ,more but i can't print it Haa Haa


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So sometimes I will all them 'baby girl' or 'baby boy', 'puppies', 'munchkins'. When I talk to one about the other I will refer to them as 'brother' and 'sister'. The daycare refers to them as 'the twins'. And then there are moments when I call them 'Lexus' and 'BMW'.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Baby Girl and Precious Boy! I also call them my fur babies.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Ah what a lovely post! Samson is also called pupsie and sammysung. The last one is because when we named him one of our friends heard wrong and thought we had called him samsung it sort of stuck ha ha.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Baby monkey, princess, treacle, baby bear, sweety cheeks, Tilly bop, tills, naughty puppy... It's a wonder she actually knows her name!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy is also known to me as Pal, Friend, My Little Girl. To my husband she is called sweetheart. He does however insist that I am his No 1 sweetheart, although sometimes I am not so sure! (This is coming from someone who did not initially want a dog)!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle is, Noodle Bear, Noo, Buba, Mush, Phooey (by my partner as he says she looks like Hong Kong Phooey) girly and last of all, puff ball head! She answers to them all


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Sidney is pookie bear, pooks, Sidney bear. I feel bad as my husband was always called baby, now I catch myself calling Sid baby and think I should try to keep that for hubby, so he feels special too! Lol!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane: Puppy Doodle, Little girl, Little puppy girl, Poodle girl, teddy bear creature, Pit Bull (my mom calls her that because she beats up Miles), CockerPoodleDoo, PuppyPoodlePoo

Miles: Scruffy Doodle, little boy, Toothless (we had to have a tooth pulled from him when we got him), Snuggle buddy, pillow, Spike (My mom calls him that cause the hair on the top of his head spikes up before I brush it), Schnoodledoodledoo.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy is called Pops, Best Girl when I fuss her if I use good girl she expects a treat is only called that when obeys commands. Lately she has been called Shut Up because of the barking.
My husband as some of you may know has dementia calls her any name that comes in to his mind some not printable but she goes to him what ever name he calls her.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby is the rubster or ruby roo.
Ralph is the ralphster or hairy bear.
Poppy's mum made me chuckle about poppy been called unprintable names, but still responding!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Poppy is called Pops, Best Girl when I fuss her if I use good girl she expects a treat is only called that when obeys commands. Lately she has been called Shut Up because of the barking.
> My husband as some of you may know has dementia calls her any name that comes in to his mind some not printable but she goes to him what ever name he calls her.



Aww I remember you mentioning about your husband having dementia. Your post made me laugh when you said the names he used were not printable not a mean laugh but I thought it was cute!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow I am glad to see that I am not the only one that has many names for my poo I love this!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

His names for her caused embarassment. One day while walking we were stopped as usual as a lady wanted to make a fuss of her. She then asked her name husband replied B*****d Dog. Major embarrasment explained to said lady.
Sadly huband went into permanant care last week so now only Poppy and I now. She has been my saviour over the short time she has been in our lives.
Sorry did not mean to offend anybody with language.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

erinafare said:


> His names for her caused embarassment. One day while walking we were stopped as usual as a lady wanted to make a fuss of her. She then asked her name husband replied B*****d Dog. Major embarrasment explained to said lady.
> Sadly huband went into permanant care last week so now only Poppy and I now. She has been my saviour over the short time she has been in our lives.
> Sorry did not mean to offend anybody with language.


Oh so sorry to hear that Glad that you have Poppy for company!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

We call Frankie a bunch of different ones. 

El Diablo (when he is a jerk and biting) , Frankalicious, Frank, Stinker, Buddy, and my lady's mom calls him François.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Sadly huband went into permanant care last week so now only Poppy and I now. She has been my saviour over the short time she has been in our lives.
> Sorry did not mean to offend anybody with language.


Oh Christine, so sorry to hear about that. I'm so glad you've got Poppy to help you through the sad times. It must be so awful for you to adjust to hubby being in care. Sending you lots of love and prayers. Xxxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your husband, Christine, but so glad you can laugh at the funny moments to keep you sane! Thank goodness for your lovely Poppy


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I call Nellie either Little Bear, Nellie Wellie Woo Woo or smelly Nellie


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry Christine for the change in your life!! Best wishes and comfort for you now.
Sami is mainly called Buddy . . lately due to overstimulation from changes with moving and naughty behavior . . Demon . . . 
Carley is called Little Girl . . . Girley . . Missy . . and at times Missy Poops-a-lot


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you all for your wishes.
I have been preparing myself for some months for this time the reason I bought Poppy into my life :focus:thank you


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ah yes, I almost forgot. My mum looks after Tilly once a weeks and calls her 'demon dog!'


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Christine sorry for the news, although as you say expected - poppy's new name did make me smile! had all this with my dad, we had to laugh a lot of the time, do you take poppy to the home? my mum is in one now and he is allowed but I don't take him too often as he is still a bit too lively.
We call Dudley - Dudley doo, Dudley doodle, scrappy doo, scruffy mutt, snookums (mine - only when kissing his nose) stupid (OH's). Sure there are more but those are what I can think of now. Funny how many have doodle in the name when technically they are not doodles at all!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dementia is such a cruel condition. My mum had it. Max gets called a few rude names too. Shall I tell you? Muppet is a general one, but when he does something really stupid he gets called Numb Nuts! But We love him to bits and he makes us smile so much!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> His names for her caused embarassment. One day while walking we were stopped as usual as a lady wanted to make a fuss of her. She then asked her name husband replied B*****d Dog. Major embarrasment explained to said lady.
> Sadly huband went into permanant care last week so now only Poppy and I now. She has been my saviour over the short time she has been in our lives.
> Sorry did not mean to offend anybody with language.


Not offended in the slightest, and very sorry to hear your husband has gone in to permanent care, it must be hard for you, but also easier? Poppy will bring you the joy and companionship - and lovely hubby can continue to call her what ever he likes, as I'm sure poppy won't be offended!!! Xxxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Dawn he is in interim care should go to permanent home soon. He fell and fractured his hip and now can no longer walk.
I won't take Poppy for a while as she is too lively at the moment. He dose not know me. I could write a book about all the funny things he has said. You have to laugh or you would spend your time crying x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Thank you Dawn he is in interim care should go to permanent home soon. He fell and fractured his hip and now can no longer walk.
> I won't take Poppy for a while as she is too lively at the moment. He dose not know me. I could write a book about all the funny things he has said. You have to laugh or you would spend your time crying x


I am so sorry Christine. I think you should write a book. You are an excellent story teller and you never know who you may help get through a very hard time. HUG!!!

Jake is usually pooberry or poobear and Willow is monkey.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Bittersweet posts here. So pleased you've got poppy Christine.

My children call barney Barn (?) or barnacle. I call him sweetie (except when he's chewing something he shouldn't).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am so sorry Christine. I think you should write a book. You are an excellent story teller and you never know who you may help get through a very hard time. HUG!!!
> 
> Jake is usually pooberry or poobear and Willow is monkey.


Christine, Donna is right - the way you tell your tales and stories is very entertaining, you do have a fantastic turn of phrase - I think your story told in your words would be extremely funny, heart warming, encouraging to others & with out a doubt very sad, & poppy could have a starring role!!
Much love to you Christine & your darling hubby xxxx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Christine, so sorry to hear about your husband. 
I call Ringo big boy, Pogo, (when he gets jumpy) mop top, baby, and of course, Flossie. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## Clarkey (Jan 16, 2013)

Zipper gets called Zip Zip, Zipper dee doo dah, Buddy (I wanted to call him this anyway) and Boyo. Although I always call him Zipper when calling him and if that doesn't work I shout Treaty and he is back in a shot.

There is much confusion when people ask his name, they think he is called Zephyr, Zappa, Zippy and the most common name - Simba - which is a great name!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola gets LolaBear, snugglepops, honeyballoo (no idea why or where this came from!), monkeybum, baby, small fry, lovely girl, honey, choccie smoothie, shaggy bear, I'm sure there are more.

Nina gets NinaBelle, Nina Ballerina, munchkin, toffee chops, fluffy, baby girl, pumpkin, also baby, monkey bum and small fry.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So many with Betty. As she is Betty Boo I often just call her Boo or Boo Boo. Then she also gets fluffy chops, fluffy mcduffy, fluffy buffy, wiggle bum, poo face, poo chops, monkey face, poo doodle, doodle chops. Yeah the list goes on and I've made myself sound mad!!


----------

